# Finally set up the 210. Part 2



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I finally finished setting up my 210 gallon. I have been preparing for it while waiting for our contractor to finish off the room in the basement. While waiting, I set up an old 65 gallon, then a 20 and two ten gallon. I started getting juvies so they could grow out a bit. Of course I lost some and lost track of what remained. I made up a list of what I bought and hope you can help me match up photos with the list below. I will likely split this post into two posts because of the number of photos. Thanks for your help.

Africans that I think I have identified correctly, if a photo shows a female, please make note of that and the species:

Otopharynx tetrastigma
Electric yellow lab
White lab (Juvie)
Hap moori - dolphin
Rusty
Albino red top zebra
Venustus

Lake Malawi cichlids I bought but don't know if they are still around? Please identify with photo number if you know

Strawberry peacock
Taiwan reef
Jalo reef
Blue electric ahli
Red empress
Red shoulder
Yellow peacock
Red top hongi
OB peacock
Star sapphire peacock

Newer purchases, likely to be juvies:
White knight ahli
OB tetrastigma
Red flash peacock
Eureka red jake
OB strawberry
Yellow head peacock
Mdoka flame tail
Maleri island peacock (yellow)
Red sun peacock
Reuben peacock
Ngara flame tail peacock 
Red empress
Red shoulder
Yellow peacock
Sunshine peacock 
VC -10 peacock

Some of these may be the same fish but different names, I know, but were purchased from different vendors.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Congrats on your new setup! Keep your 65g up and running. You're going to need it for rehoming some of these as they get larger. Not due to space as much as aggression towards each other. I take it you are wanting all male tank? Any females in this stock list will breed with about anything in the tank. Also, the VC10 (Placidochromis Milomo Haplochromis) not Peacock and the Nimbochromis Venustus will get upwards of 10" and some others over 6". You have some others that will not get along in time. I'm not trying to be mean, just letting you know what you're in for. You'll eventually find a balance that works. Just be prepared to move or rehome some. Any females will be hard to identify as a specific species, as a lot look very similar, but you need to remove those quickly for the amount of different males you have. Looks as if there may be a female or two holding. I can see what appears to be several of the fish you named in the pics, others I don't see, but you said they may or may not still be there. Your VC10 male is coloring up already, how large is it? Red Empress, Moori Dolphin, Venustus all looking good and many more. A lot of nice fish! A little better pics on some would help. Again, congrats on the new setup and good luck!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Congrats on the tank, I hope you enjoy them. Quite a few in the photos look like females to me, including the OB's. Or this could also just be the low light level in the photos. If you could manage closer profile pics with better lighting then that would help in identifying them.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Kipnlilo,

I know I am in for a challenge, hopefully one I can manage. I am concerned that it will be quite a challenge to net the females in the 210 as I pretty much stink at it, even in a small tank. I see in your signature line that you have your females all in one tank. What would my reason be for doing that or should I just remove them once I see that they are not late coloring males? Is my VC 10 number 12 and what is my number 29, the one with horizontal stripes? Which are yellow sunshine? There is one small black peacock that I can't figure out.....


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Ken 31cay,

Here are some better pics to assess. I think the first is the vc10.








At a loss for these four. The one is an OB, but why the orange fins?

















These next two show sunshine peacocks?

















Dark fish in the center?








?








Small black peacock?


----------

